

Stay on top of Github pull requests with Trailer.app - mezis

Do you ever find yourself losing track of GitHub pull requests 
and comments? Do you think that having to check your email for
notifications isn’t really integrated and is kind of spammy?<p>Well, we do. So we made Trailer.app (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;DY68RI) for your menu bar.<p>Whether you’re an open source project manager, a contributor,
or a software engineer in a company; there’s a good chance that
development is a social activity, and you’re probably using
GitHub to support your work right?<p>We felt there should be a better option than email notifications.
Nobody likes spam, except Monty Python fans.<p>Fortunately, Trailer.app is available! It’s an open source OS X menu bar app that lists pull requests
you’re involved in and notifies you of any new activity.<p>Trailer is brought to you by the HouseTrip geek squad, and we’re
really excited to open it up and see if it helps anyone else
as much as it’s helped us.<p>Try it out, and please feel free to submit patches and ideas
to Trailer’s GitHub repo! ^_^<p>(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HouseTrip&#x2F;trailer)
======
otikik
For pull requests, I go to
[https://github.com/dashboard/pulls/](https://github.com/dashboard/pulls/)

For comments, I go to
[https://github.com/notifications](https://github.com/notifications)

Maybe if I had hundreds of pull requests per week I would need something more
elaborate, but for my current situation it's enough.

I never check my email for these.

~~~
mezis
That's completely fair otikik---try to imagine a situation in a team (ours)
where the average is 30 pull requests a day and north of 100 comments.

Different workflows and environements, different tools.

As far as I'm concerned, I find Trailer handy even for my weekend side
projects as it lets me reply to PRs and comments from contributors more
quickly (I might forget refreshing Github's web UI, and emails, well...).

YMMV may vary of course. We're just glad to offer you an extra option :)

------
basil
This is awesome, well done!

I just wanted to chime in and say I like your approach of just focusing on
pull requests. There's another app I know of that just focuses on creating
issues ([http://issuepostapp.com](http://issuepostapp.com)).

I happen to be the author of another GitHub Issues client
([http://neat.io/bee/github-issues-client.html](http://neat.io/bee/github-
issues-client.html)) which is aimed at the other end of the spectrum: to be
full-featured.

Great to see all these different approaches for different workflows.

~~~
mezis
Bee.app looks awesome!

Definitely will give it a try, to get and idea whether I should part with
those $49. Could well be the case to intense Githubbers.

------
istvanp
I like it! Some suggestions:

\- Make the Pref / About etc. submenu an expandable item from the main menu
instead of requiring an extra click (I know you were going for minimalism but
it's not that intuitive)

\- In the pref window list all the sorting options instead of adding a toggle
for reversing direction

\- Prompt to create or enter a token immediately on first run

\- Auto load project list if there is no cache of it

~~~
mezis
Thanks for the suggestions! I'll add Github issues for those.

------
jbranchaud
Nice app. Looks clean and straight-forward to use and I like the name! Also,
thanks for open sourcing!!

Only question, why just pull requests and not all GitHub issue activity?

~~~
mezis
Probably because we (HouseTrip) tend to not use Github issues for internal
projects.

But that's a very valid point, thanks for the suggestion. Perhaps you'd like
to open an issue on the Trailer repo and propose a change?

------
davidslv
I'm very happy to use this app to be honest this just improved a lot how we
keep track of our PR's across all the repositories that we currently have.

------
marcusmitchell
Simple and great. Many thanks for this. Working in a large team and being able
to keep on top of current PRs has just been made a great deal easier. (Y)

------
jamiecurle
I really like this, PR's are a crucial part of my workflow and they are one of
the few notifications that I actually don't mind getting.

~~~
mezis
Introducing Trailer has really improved our workflow—since we introduced it
last year, +50% pull request activity! (our team activity graphed:
[http://cl.ly/image/1X1R0m2a0S1i](http://cl.ly/image/1X1R0m2a0S1i))

------
jvandyke
This is amazing guys! Thank you so much, it's exactly what our team needed.

------
buf
This app will do wonders for my team. Thanks a lot. This is great.

~~~
mezis
Thanks buf! That's very nice to hear! Do tell us how it works for you, and bug
reports are always welcome of course :)

------
dominotw
> This application requires OS X 10.9 or later.

:(

~~~
mezis
We'll happily take patches to make it 10.8 compatible if you're stuck with
that and Cocoa-savvy!

------
tadejm
Nice! Will certainly give it a go!

